# Somport Tunnel in End February



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi we are travelling to Spain end Feb.
Thinking of going the Somport Tunnel way, anyone have experience this time of year, i.e. snow & conditions.

Any comments & help appreciated


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Have not tried it in Feb but it is a very busy lorry route so would think it's kept open most of the time.Watch the road on the French side bumpy and narrow in places and through the villages Spanish side no problem.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

We went this way on our first trip down to Spain I March 2008. We had rain on the French side and came out of the tunnel on the Spanish in bright sunshine.

As already mentioned it's a major route so I'm pretty sure it would be kept open. 

We asked for the same advice on here before we travelled, which was pretty much the same, went for it and had no problem at all.

bill


----------

